
Nick Dupree Fought to Live 'Like Anyone Else' - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/02/22/516668777/nick-dupree-fought-to-live-like-anyone-else
======
happy-go-lucky
I saw this beautiful quote on his blog at
[http://www.nickscrusade.org/about/](http://www.nickscrusade.org/about/)

"I write not because I have the strength to write, but because I do not have
the strength to remain silent." — Rav Avraham Yitzchok Kook zt’l

A disability rights activist with a severe neuromuscular disease, he had a
short but meaningful life. A crusader in his own right.

